# Montreal for one day



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife and I will be landing in Montreal this Weds nite.  Staying at a B&B in the old section of town.  we plan on getting up early the next day, enjoying a great breakfast and heading out - not to return until after dinner.

Any suggestions on where to go for lunch and dinner?  Any suggestions on must sees for that day. We are not interested in "gourmet" meal with the attendant price tag.  Good meals at reasonable prices (not necessarily cheap) are what we would enjoy.  

 Also, what would be the best way to get around.  We will not be renting a car until we leave and head for Quebec the next day.  Thanks.


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 21, 2009)

You could wander up to the Plateau area where there are lots of BYOB restaurants. Thursday's forecast is for warm weather so you may even be able to dine outside on one of the patios. All the streets are cobble-stoned in this area so it's  fun to just stroll around. 
If you want to head over to Sherbrooke Street West, some of our favorite restaurants in that area are:
Il Cortile ( has an outdoor patio area)
Guy & Dodo
La Capaninna on Stanley

You can Google these for more info.

You can arrange a tour of the city which I may be inclined to do if I only had one day in Montreal. Your B & B can probably give you info about arranging a tour.
Or, you can rent bicycles & see the city that way. 

Have fun!

Smooth Air


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 21, 2009)

No trip to Montreal is complete without a smoked meat sandwich.  I don't get there a lot and I think 1 famous restaurant may have closed but anyone in Montreal would tell you where they are.  I think one is called Dunn's.  With extremely limited time I think I would just do a carriage ride around old Montreal for entertainment.  It's a great area of town with nice buildings and lots of cafes/restaurants.

Joan


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 22, 2009)

Joan is right...you *must* have the Montreal smoked meat sandwich!! With dill pickle. That takes care of lunch on Thursday!

Smooth Air


----------



## eal (Sep 22, 2009)

Schwartz’s (also known as Charcuterie Hebraique de Montréal) located at 3895 Saint-Laurent.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks all!  What is a smoked meat sandwich?


----------



## BevL (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm from the other end of the country, but you could probably equate it to corned beef.


----------



## eal (Sep 22, 2009)

*from Wikipedia*

Along with bagels, smoked meat has been popular in Montreal since the nineteenth century, and has taken such strong root in that city that many Montrealers, and even many non-Montrealers, identify it as emblematic of the city's cuisine. Current and former residents and tourists make a point of visiting Montreal's best-known smoked meat establishments, even taking whole briskets away as take-out. Despite the food's origins in, and association with, Montreal's Jewish community, and contrary to what is sometimes asserted, these delis are not certified as kosher.

The primary producer of Montreal smoked meat is Lesters Foods, which had its origins as a Jewish delicatessen in 1931 on the historic St. Laurent boulevard, better known as "the Main", dividing Montreal into east and west. Lesters Foods supplies Montreal smoked meat to many restaurants, delis and grocery stores throughout Canada. Other famous shops include Schwartz's, Reuben's, Dunn's, Jay C's Express, Jarry Smoked Meat, Lester's, Abie's Smoked Meat, Chenoy's, Pete's Smoked Meat, the Main Deli, the Snowdon Deli, and Stanley Diner (formerly Ben's Deli) which was a Montreal institution for 98 years until its closure in late 2006.

Beyond the delis listed here, smoked meat, (French: "sandwich à la viande fumée" or "smoked-meat"), is offered in many Montreal diners and fast food chains. Smoked meat has become popularized beyond its Jewish origins into the general population of Quebec, where smoked meat has been integrated into popular dishes, such as, for example, "smoked meat poutine" or "Québécois-style pizza."

Smoked meat can similarly be found across Canada (see Shopsy's of Toronto), although proponents of Montreal's smoked meat claim that it cannot be obtained in its tastiest, or most authentic form, outside of Montreal. Several restaurateurs have offered to franchise Schwartz's in cities across North America. Its owners, however, have always refused; but do deliver by mail-order, though not at present outside of Canada.


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, you *have* to have a smoked meat sandwich while you are in Montreal!!
It's beef that has been "smoked'. It has a reddish color & is sliced thin....piled high. Smoked meat sandwiches are traditionally made w/ rye bread , smeared w/ yellow mustard. All served with a big, crunchy dill pickle! yum......

Smooth Air


----------



## silentg (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds delicious!


----------

